# Syncing LR Mobile Photos to non-LR computers?



## Greg Coulombe (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm primarily an iOS/LR Mobile user switching over from being a pure iOS Photos user. So far it's working well for me to import my photos using Apple's SD card dongle and then move them over to LR for editing. The gap I have is how to make the edited photos available on computers other than my main LR machine. Is there a tool to just export/sync the images from LR web on to a non-LR machine? To be specific, if I upload my photos on my iPad and they are synced with LR on my desktop machine, can I also somehow sync them to my macbook to use as a desktop wallpaper (or whatever)? Do people just end up dumping the edited pics back into iOS Photos for this kind of thing?

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 23, 2016)

The easiest way would be to export the image from Lightroom desktop and then transfer it like you would transfer any other file from your desktop to your MacBook.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 24, 2016)

You can create LR Mobile sync'd collections.   These are downloaded to any mobile devices running The LR Mobile app.  But they are also available on the LR Mobile website and accessible through any computer with a web Browser.   With the correct sharing permissions, they can be downloaded to any co outer where they can be viewed.   Here is a link to one of my LR Mobile collections which you can view  in your browser: http://adobe.ly/2cMk9tI


----------



## bob chadwick (Sep 24, 2016)

You can access your CC shots via a web app on any computer.  The link is lightroom.adobe.com.


----------

